# CTD in the Cold Weather



## jclswv519 (Mar 15, 2015)

How do the CTDs deal in cold weather? I know a lot of diesels have some issues starting up in those conditions. Do they plug in like diesel trucks or will they be ok straight up?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe we've only had one cold weather related issue - gelled fuel. When it turns cold make sure you purchase your fuel at a high volume diesel station.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I live in Canada and have started my ctd @ -32c with no issues, let the glow plugs cycle and on she goes. I don't plug mine in, if I had to plug it in I would trade it in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I never plug mine in and never failed to start. The lowest temp I was in was -9F.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup. They do well in the cold. They may crank a bit longer, but just do as the members above have mentioned and cold starts will be a non issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

they start just fine w/o plugging into the -50s


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Unless you get below the -40'sF, the oil pan heater option is frankly a complete and utter waste of electricity and money. Modern synthetics flow just fine into that range.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

been great for me around the Toronto area.. Well below zero a few times


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup. No problems starting well into sub-zero range (except one incident where I cut it a bit too close with my fuel blending and gelled up, but that was my fault not the car's). I've got the oil pan heater, but for me, if it's so cold that I feel like I want to use it, I also know that I DON'T WANT to be outside running an extension cord from the garage and opening up the hood to do it either. So I didn't use it all last winter, and it was fine. I'm also running the AMSOil 5W-30 European, so I know it flows well even at cold temps.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Left it sitting outside for a week at the airport in Montreal in the dead of winter. Came back and 0 issues. It did crank a few seconds longer, but that's because I didn't wait for the glow plugs. Was driving a gas car all week and forgot. I use additive too as cheap insurance.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine started at -37°C.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...started-first-time-37-c-33-f.html#post1553385


----------

